#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  از کار انداختن دانلود منیجر

## ajamee

با سلام 
دوست چگونه می توانم دانلود منیجر را به صورت موقت قطع کنم چون هر وقت از سایت ایران تعمیر کاران یک فایل دانلود میکنم    مشکل پیدا مکنم

----------

*d.rmardin*,*sardarshams*,*vhw*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## gadraj

> با سلام 
> دوست چگونه می توانم دانلود منیجر را به صورت موقت قطع کنم چون هر وقت از سایت ایران تعمیر کاران یک فایل دانلود میکنم    مشکل پیدا مکنم


*سلام :
به صورت دیفالت با گرفتن دگمه ALT  دانلود منیجر از کار میافته .
و با گرفتن دگمه CTRL  دانلود منیجر را وادار به دانلود میکنید .
البته میتونید وارد تنظیماتش بشید و هر دگمه دیگری { ترکیبی  مشخص شده} را برای دانلود اجباری و یا از کار انداختن دانلود منیجر تعریف و بکار گیرید .
موفق باشید .

*

----------

*ajamee*,*d.rmardin*,*farshad@gh*,*Masoud_Y*,*nekooee*,*saman98*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*صابری*,*همتا*

----------


## ajamee

سلام
ببخشید منظورم این است که فایل با دنلود منیجر  دانلود نکنم  مثلا با فایر فکس دانلودکنم
با کمال تشکر

----------

*d.rmardin*,*sardarshams*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست با صفا
دو راه دارید 
راه اول اینکه دانلود منیجر رو از منوی استارت ببندید - بعد از این کار هر مرورگر به طور مجزا دانلود میکنه
 راه دوم 
طبق عکس ذیل عمل کنید - برای اینکه هر مرورگر به طور مجزا برای خودش دانلود کنه تیک مرورگر رو خودتون رو بردارید 


Untitled.jpg

----------

*ajamee*,*aramis*,*d.rmardin*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*nekooee*,*saman98*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*صابری*

----------


## masood789

idm بسته باشه باز هم برای دانلود باز میشه , مگه اینکه سرویس مانیتور دانلودش متوقف بشه . روش اول یعنی گرفتن دکمه آلت و کلیک روی لینک دانلود باعث میشه برنامه موقتا غیر فعال بشه . به گونه ای که انگار اصلا نیست ولی برای دانلود از سایت با idm در لینک زیر آموزش تغییرات داده شده . با خیال راحت دانلود کنید .
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk10958/
موفق باشید .

----------

*d.rmardin*,*farhad58*,*farzad.*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*صابری*

----------

